# Minn Kota Riptide bow-mount deploy/retreival



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lube up the catch mechanism. I think it’s a couple of spring loaded pins.


----------



## DW2018 (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks, will give that a try. Someone on another forum suggested putting some weight with my foot on the TM drive shaft while trying to raise it to reduce load on the locking mechanism, will try that too.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ooooooil!


----------

